# Bitkom: Download-Markt wächst in diesem Jahr auf 390 Millionen Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2010)

*Bitkom: Download-Markt wächst in diesem Jahr auf 390 Millionen Euro*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bitkom: Download-Markt wächst in diesem Jahr auf 390 Millionen Euro gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bitkom: Download-Markt wächst in diesem Jahr auf 390 Millionen Euro


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Dezember 2010)

*Bitkom: Download-Markt wächst in diesem Jahr auf 390 Millionen Euro*

Mhhh ... werden Dienste wie Steam eigentlich von der Bitkom-Statistik erfasst?

So wit ich weiss operiert Valves Steam von den USA aus, lediglich eine Niederlassung (in London?) für die Zahlungsabwicklung in Europa haben die wohl, aber vertreten sind die in DE meines Wissens nach nicht, und da die Bitkom ja ein deutscher Branchenverband ist frage ich mich grade ob da Valves Steam drin auftaucht - schliesslich dürften die gut Umsatz gemacht haben dieses Jahr. Aber da Valve ja im Allgemeinen keine Zahlen rausrückt ....


----------

